

Photobucket's security hole may leave your nude photos exposed - uladzislau
http://www.technolog.msnbc.msn.com/technology/technolog/photobuckets-security-hole-may-leave-your-nude-photos-exposed-935192

======
jcoder
Why does the author obsess about nude photos? The security hole exposes _any_
photos. This does a disservice to the public (I must not have anything to
worry about, I don't have any nude photos on there), and generally makes the
author seem like a really creepy guy.

~~~
evoxed
Looks like the author (?) is female (Katie Notopoulos), but reading further
all I can say is that the whole article/post comes across as just...
incredibly casual is the only way I can describe it. For instance, the 4chan
ref:

>For a long time, I’ve seen threads on 4chan of images of girls’ “hacked
Photobucket” images, but I typically ignored them, having little interest in
photos of possibly underage nude girls.

~~~
jcoder
Huh. I had completely skipped the byline. In either case, the tone of the
article says more about the author than the facts.

------
dibarra
This security loop hole has been there for years, they haven't fixed it since
I last toyed with it a long time ago.

